# USA Trains GG-1 and QSI Sounds Bench test.



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well after resetting 2 cv's on my GG-1 With my barrowed DCC system she now runs very quick and slow starts









After talking to Ron we found out that there were 2 cv's set wrong and the loco always ran slow









After talking with different people in the hobby about it a couple of years ago i couldnt get her to speed up so i shelved it for a couple of years

Till Ron and i talked on the phone and he let me know what he found out with his. Thanks Ron B.









And also thanks to Greg E for helping set up the system, 5 minutes and up and running and ajusted....









Im a happy camper now and this Loco is awsome Heres a small bench test Video of some of the sounds.

The ajustments were CV #2 to 24

And CV #5 to 255

And thanks again to Ron who gave me the settings.

I did the reprogram with a simple Barrowed from my local hobby shop HO DCC Unit till my new NCE 10 DCC System arrives

So if you own a USA GG-1 and it runs slow, if you reset thse CV's you should be good to go.









Now im going to have to go out and spend a boat load of money to get 10 matching Passenger cars

As if i dont own enough now HE HE HE....... I could run my 9 all silver NYC cars with it for now or pull a lot of freight as this thing will pull...


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

A PRR GG1 pulling ....... dare I even say it....... NYC equipment........ say it aint soooooooooo!!!!










Glad I could help Nick, hopefully we can get mine straightened out then I'll post some video of the proper GG1 consists







.

Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interestingly, the unit came with the top speed limited (CV5), that is almost unheard of, I've never seen a DCC decoder that defaulted to lower than "full voltage" at a top speed request. 

The CV2 setting is merely to get the loco to start moving and speed step 1. 

It's a nice looking loco, even for us left coast guys! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

See Nick how fun this DCC thing is







. Later RJD


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 22 Oct 2010 04:32 PM 

It's a nice looking loco, even for us left coast guys! 

Greg 

......................................................................................

Nick... Any chance you can make a short video of it running in difference speeds with start and stops maybe? 

Us guy's "as Greg E. said .... Left coast guys. " probably never heard one. 

It's alway been an interesting Penn. motive power to me. 

Oh... pulling NYC cars.. That's also like hooking it up to a Daylite pass train.









Beside that.. you got a nice piece of equip. there.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Will do Noel,

But an interesting fun fact i was told by one of our members who use to fire these things in real life was when pennsy and the NYC merged you could have had anything being pulled behind them..

HE HE HE Thanks again Ron, Greg, 

And RJ yes it does seem that DCC it alot simpler than i had been led to believe ..


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe this is why they don't sell a PENN-CENTRAL version..... only Conrail and Amtrak? 

PS: Where is the catenary?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 22 Oct 2010 05:56 PM 
Maybe this is why they don't sell a PENN-CENTRAL version..... only Conrail and Amtrak? 

PS: Where is the catenary?


Rich,

USA does have a Penncentral unit for sale, Very cool looking. 

All Black with white lettering

Very cool looking 

http://www.usatrains.com/r20039.html

I will make sure the cantenary is up for the video i do for noel

Im a little weary as a club member use to put his MTH ones up and took them off going thru a bridge Layput HE HE HE But he was ok with it after the crying and hissy fit.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOOPS forgot about this video was one of the 1st i ever did and the GG-1's maden voyage.

As you can see at 24 volts very slow, [ What pulling NYC Cars shoot ummm HE HE HE ]


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Sweet video Nick, 

Now, might I ask..... in what lounge chair were you in? 

Very relaxing hobby I see...









gavin


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, If you sully that Pennsy GG1 with NYC passenger cars I will force you into the infamous Speedo and make you walk through the ECLSTS wearing it! 
LAO


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 22 Oct 2010 07:00 PM 
Nick, If you sully that Pennsy GG1 with NYC passenger cars I will force you into the infamous Speedo and make you walk through the ECLSTS wearing it! 
LAO 

HE HE HE..................I'm long past my speedo prime







Larry


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 22 Oct 2010 06:36 PM 
Sweet video Nick, 

Now, might I ask..... in what lounge chair were you in? 

Very relaxing hobby I see...









gavin


Gavin, Im behind the camera...


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

ARRGGGGGGGGGGGG!!! My EYES ARE BLEEDING!!!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Being behind the camera is not good.... need you to get involved here! 

 

gg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

I got to admit. It dose look good even with NYC car.. Nice. Looks like a lot of power to. 
Nick........ on the real ones did they have motors to keep the air up running all of the time? and still wondering what they sound like. Maybe like a street car sound?? 
Nice video to..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 23 Oct 2010 09:18 AM 
I got to admit. It dose look good even with NYC car.. Nice. Looks like a lot of power to. 
Nick........ on the real ones did they have motors to keep the air up running all of the time? and still wondering what they sound like. Maybe like a street car sound?? 
Nice video to..










Noel,

Heres a video i found on youtube with good engine sound..


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Damn I wish I would have known about the color change version








I would have jumped on that one instead of the Tuscan version I got









Ron

PS. Oh btw Nick notice the comment on the operation of the Cab lights.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 23 Oct 2010 03:29 PM 
Damn I wish I would have known about the color change version








I would have jumped on that one instead of the Tuscan version I got









Ron

PS. Oh btw Nick notice the comment on the operation of the Cab lights.


Yup saw that, guess we will have to start playin around.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks Nick.. Very interesting. One heavy Eng. & like the pantograph's motorized.. Might be an Animated idea for my trolley poles.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

No overhead wires in Idaho either. BUT I think they did in Montana?


----------

